# Speakers Recommendations for Nobsound 2.1 Amp?



## Austin.the1st (2 mo ago)

Hi all,

I'm looking to find the best setup I could use with the Nobsound 2.1 amplifier. Its 50w left 50w right and 100 subwoofer RMS. Here's the link to see the exact device i'm talking about:

Assume I will be using the best power supply compatible with this amp. Anyone have any opinions on which speakers I should go with here? Please let me know!

Thank you in advance!

MOD: LINK REMOVED FROM FIRST POSTER BY NEW MEMBER

NOTE: If you want to post spec's, please copy and post in your thread.


----------



## Austin.the1st (2 mo ago)

Sorry, let me clarify 😅
This setup will not be going into a vehicle, I am going to be using that amp in my house powered by a 24v adapter. 

The amp has a right and left channel, I was thinking about just using 1 speaker for right and one for left. I was thinking either two or three way because I like bass a lot but also want the high end! 

I would like to build the box myself or reuse one I have now with the same size hole. I'm not sure exactly how large a 100w sub would be, but to help I'm really interested in whatever sub can give me the most bass! 👍

Hopefully that helps, let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

I have the nobsound 2channel 100w x 100w (90w x 90w since i'm using the 19v supply) and i have mine running some infinity primus coax's through a dayton sa-25 plate (w/sub). Crystal clear.



Also, there is a home audio section here too, believe it or not


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

Running a fosi audio 2.1 amp in a boom box. Very similar design 50x2 and 100 x1 although ratings are peak rather than rms.

Used a couple of 4 inch two way speakers and a w5 Tang Band 5 1/4 inch sub with two 140mm Dayton passive radiators. Have a look at parts express Dayton speakers for your mains and check out the subwoofers for your sub


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

Austin.the1st said:


> Sorry, let me clarify 😅
> This setup will not be going into a vehicle, I am going to be using that amp in my house powered by a 24v adapter.
> 
> The amp has a right and left channel, I was thinking about just using 1 speaker for right and one for left. I was thinking either two or three way because I like bass a lot but also want the high end!
> ...


The amount of Bass you can get is directly proportional to how big the "box" is... if you provide dimensions we can suggest the best subwoofer.


----------

